# Officer Dimitrio Theodorou NYPD



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Off-duty NYC police officer killed in car crash*
The Associated Press

NEW YORK- An off-duty police officer was killed Saturday in a fiery highway crash in Brooklyn, authorities said.

Officer Dimitrio Theodorou, 23, was fatally injured in a chain-reaction wreck that began when his 1995 Mitsubishi collided with a sport utility vehicle stopped on the Belt Parkway.

Theodorou's car caught fire and was then struck from behind by another vehicle.

Police said both drivers were unable to see several vehicles stopped in the dark at about 1:30 a.m. because they were partly concealed by a dip in the highway.

Three other cars were damaged in the wreck and six people were hospitalized with injuries.








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------

